# Guide: Adding curb appeal!



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

A facelift for your home

If you’re considering moving, not because you’ve outgrown your home but because your house no longer has that same luster it once had; you may want to consider a facelift for your home. A facelift is not as involved or expensive as it sounds. A facelift on your building may just bring back that excitement you had when you first purchased it, and IS cheaper than purchasing a new home. 

The facelift process is simple; it is basically an exterior renovation. Not much is being changed but the end result is wondrous! First determine what it is you don’t like about your home. This can be depressing but is important because if you don’t know what’s wrong, you don’t know what to fix. Is your roof drab and dull? Is your paint peeling and chipping? Are your windows outdated and leaky? 

The solution is easy, takes a few weeks, and will once again make your house the best looking on the block. Because your roof and walls have the most exposure these should be your main considerations in livening up your home. Consider replacing your roof and installing maintenance free vinyl siding on your walls. These two steps alone will revolutionize your home’s look. Consider changing the color scheme to something more modern.

If your windows are outdated you may want to have replacement windows installed. If it’s not in the budget make sure the frames are capped when having your siding installed. Capping your windows is cheap and can add some curb appeal to your house. Completely changing out your windows will allow you to install the newest style and best protecting glass.

The exterior of you’re home if the first impressions of you’re home. There is no second chance to make a first impression, so make the right impression. 


Written by Grumpy in January 2003
Grumpy is the online Persona for Thomas Kral, the founder of Reliable American, Inc. Reliable American is a firm specializing in roofing and remodeling. www.reliableamerican.us


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

This is great Grumpy, I'll post it tonight!


----------

